# Australian Paramedics



## Ambo (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi there fellow Aussies, just wondering how many ppl from Australia use this site ?? And if so where are we from (state/service)......


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi mate; I know we have people here from NSW, QLD and MAS (Melbourne).  

Brown is a Kiwi, the next State of Australia.


----------



## Melclin (Aug 2, 2010)

3rd year student, hopefully starting with AV soon.

There are a few Aussies here, none a particularly active, although the negro puppy and MelbourneMICA chime in from time to time.


----------



## Ambo (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks guys well looks like some good topics, and interesting ppl on here. Hi to my neighbour in NZ and mate down south in VIC, thanks for the replies.....


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 2, 2010)

Your Westpac helicopter is funny lookin' lol ... ours and yellow on red not red and yellow


----------



## Stew (Aug 3, 2010)

Where are you from Ambo?


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm from Australia, I don't live there but i'm from there


----------



## Ambo (Aug 6, 2010)

NSW Sydney how is the weather up there in sunny QLD ??


----------



## Stew (Aug 7, 2010)

Loving it! No clouds, sun shining, no jackets, awesome!


----------



## Melclin (Aug 7, 2010)

Full of Queenslanders though eh. I couldn't stand that.. eh.


----------



## Stew (Aug 8, 2010)

Born and mostly bred in Victoria, don't start hating your own kind (bloody students  ).


----------



## Melclin (Aug 8, 2010)

Haha touche.

Well at least you're not from Tassy h34r:


----------

